# Музыкальный  руководитель в д/саду > Творческие музыкальные мастерские > Мастерская  Ирины Vitolda >  "Этот праздник долго ждали мы в своих мечтах!" - клипы к Новогодним и зимним песням

## Vitolda

Если песня мне действительно нравится - не могу насытиться общением с ней в течении одного сезона! Так и хочется снова вернуться - петь, слушать, танцевать - смотря что за песня. 

И сейчас хочется поскорее самых-самых маленьких с песней *"Снег-снежок" Ларисы Некрасовой (Valenta)* познакомить! Так, чтобы сразу яркое впечатление создалось, и малыши тоже полюбили эту песенку. 

А вот снега-то у нас и нет!!! Ну совсем не зимняя картинка за окном!!! А у малышей жизненного опыта кот наплакал... Не скажешь им:"А помните...!"

Вот и решила я "Снег-снежок" им еще и показать.




*Еще раз СПАСИБО Ларисе за песню, а Лене Курячий (ДМШ27) и Юле Селиверстовой - за ее замечательное оформление!!!*

----------

alinaRU (21.12.2018), faina (20.11.2019), ludmila_zub (18.11.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (14.11.2017), verazalit (22.07.2019), viculy (13.11.2019), Любовь Ш. (15.02.2019), НИрина (15.11.2018), нутя (02.02.2016), Т.К-Пчелка (23.04.2016)

----------


## Valenta

> И сейчас хочется поскорее самых-самых маленьких с песней *"Снег-снежок" Ларисы Некрасовой (Valenta)* познакомить! Так, чтобы сразу яркое впечатление создалось, и малыши тоже полюбили эту песенку. 
> А вот снега-то у нас и нет!!! Ну совсем не зимняя картинка за окном!!! А у малышей жизненного опыта кот наплакал... Не скажешь им:"А помните...!"
> Вот и решила я "Снег-снежок" им еще и показать.
> *Еще раз СПАСИБО Ларисе за песню, а Лене Курячий (ДМШ27) и Юле Селиверстовой - за ее замечательное оформление!!!*


Ох, *ИРОЧКА,* Ты 1000 раз права,
Снег нынче поздно лёг. Едва-едва...
И чудо-ролик ОЧЕНЬ ДАЖЕ ПРИГОДИТСЯ,
Чтоб настроеньем ЗИМНИМ  зарядиться!!!
Ты стилю, *Ира,* своему верна.
СПАСИБО!!! Мастера рука видна!!!
Сумела в каждом кадре передать,
Восторг от снега! Радость! Благодать!
Я о технических изюминках молчу...
(Мне не осилить, даже если сильно захочу!!! :Nono: )

А строчкой выше... 
И когда успела?.... :Meeting: 
К тебе я, вроде, часто захожу, но проглядела  :Blush2: 
*СПАСИБО* и за *"ПОЛЕЧКУ"*, и* "МАРШ СНЕГОВИКОВ"!!!*
P/S: Удачно в гости забежала - ВО, КАКОЙ УЛОВ!!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## laks_arina

> Еще раз СПАСИБО Ларисе за песню, а Лене Курячий (ДМШ27) и Юле Селиверстовой - за ее замечательное оформление!!!


*Да! Ещё раз самое большое спасибо за замечательную малышовую песенку!!! Девочки! Сколько же в вас талантов!!!

А тебе, Ирочка, спасибо за замечательный клип!!! Так зимы захотелось! Свежести морозной, хрустящего снежочка!!! 
Умница!!! Спасибо!!!*

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## olga kh

Как хорошо, Ирочка!!!! Спасибочки!!!!! И Ларочке - преОГРОМНОЕ спасибо с девочками-кудесницами! Славно так все получилось - песенка добрая, голос у Юли - мягкий, как снежок пушистый, а уж об Ирине и говорить нечего - МАСТЕРИЦА!!! Замечательный вышел клип!!!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## MAGIC

Ирина,еще раз хочу выразить слова благодарности за видеоматериал осенней тематики.И "Капельки" и "Тучка" украсили занятие,вызвали не только у детей,но и у взрослых массу положительных эмоций.Олимпийские старты у нас еще впереди,так что клип на песню Ермолова как нельзя кстати.А видеоклипы "СНЕЖОК" "СНЕГОВИЧКИ" у нас у взрослых вызывают такой восторг,представляю как завтра прореагируют дети.СПАСИБО вам огромное!А снега и у нас в Карелии в ближайшие дни даже не предвидется.

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Тепло в моем домике от ваших слов! Спасибо!!! 
Уже холодно, но пока все еще по-осеннему, за окном...             
А у меня сегодня снова зима - красивая и снежная! Но теплая и нежная - такая уж музыка звучит! Не для работы, опять отДУЩИнка получилась... Так захотелось сразу и снежной красоты, и мягкости, и спокойствия, и отдыха, и ожидания добра, тепла и счастья!!!

----------

Lia-Lia (17.11.2020)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

Ирина, здравствуйте. "Падает снег"-как же все восхитительно, красиво, душевно. Как жаль, что у меня нет еще большого экрана. Было бы так здорово украшать музыкальные номера Вашими работами. Они ведь этого стоят. Но я не отчаиваюсь, ведь ничто не стоит на месте, будет и у меня мультимедийная установка. Вот тогда-то, зазвучит все с Вашими клипами. СПАСИБО за клипы, за ритмические игры, и конечно же за песни-клипы для души.

----------


## laks_arina

> А у меня сегодня снова зима - красивая и снежная!


Ирочка, спасибо за восхитительную сказку... Очень душевно...

----------


## olga kh

> А у меня сегодня снова зима - красивая и снежная!


Да, Ириночка, настоящая отдушинка! Так спокойно, хочется броситься в эти пушистые волны, закрыть глаза...А когда откроешь их снова, пусть бы сразу забылось, как будто занесло снегом все неприятности, невзгоды и несправедливости... Когда-то давно смотрела фильм "И дождь смывает все следы"... Так же бы и сейчас - "И снег засыплет все невзгоды..." Доброй всем, волшебной в доме погоды... И жизнь одна, и сердце одно...Как важно уметь беречь друг друга!..

----------


## aichka

> А у меня сегодня снова зима - красивая и снежная! Но теплая и нежная - такая уж музыка звучит!


*
Обожаю эту песню... столько в неё нежности,  какой-то щемящей тоски по несбывшейся мечте, по тому,что уже не вернуть, но светлая печаль и любовь не дают этой музыке стать привычной, избитой и скучной...

Есть в ней такой нерв, который заставляет сердце сжиматься и подпевать: "Падает снег..."

Мне очень понравился клип, Ирочка, он сделан от души, по порыву, на эмоциях - это чувствуется, и именно ЭТО - ценно.. Он не просчитан математически,.. он вспорхнул, как этот белый снег и замер нежной картиной...

И то, что ты выбрала именно взрослый вариант прочтения- тоже здорово!

Конечно, это взрослая песня.. хоть под неё и танцуют дети... ведь она так деликатно и тонко сделана - что ни пошлости, ни взрослости явной в ней нет...

А ты раскрыла истинную сущность и содержание этой прекрасной песни - нежную тоску и светлую печаль... но и надежду на чудо... 

Спасибо , Ирочка, за такую отдушинку - очень нужную и успокаивающую... такая красота музыки и образов оголяет нервы, призывает соответствовать этой красоте...

СПАСИБО!*

----------


## Vitolda

Сегодня у меня - повторение пройденного...
 Вот и снова приближается Новый год!!! Снова под елкой будут веселиться дети!!! И зазвучат волшебные новогодние песни. Некоторые из них - впервые... А любимые свои песни могу повторять из года в год с разными ребятами! Радуюсь, словно с другом встретилась, открываю все новые и новые моменты, за которые все сильнее и сильнее песню люблю!
В этом году снова будут танцевать у меня сахарные зайчики и шоколадные мишки!!! По-другому, иначе, чем год назад... А вот песня - все та же звучать будет - теплая, добрая, радостная, сказочная и очень близкая малышам. И тот же голос эту маленькую сладкую сказочную сценку рассказать-показать поможет! Вот и клип я тот же, год назад сделанный показать хочу. Не было его в моем домике... Пусть занимает комнатку!!! 
Такое СЧАСТЬЕ - к этой песне близкой быть!!!

*"Танец шоколадных медвежат и сахарных зайчиков", музыка и слова Аллы Евтодьевой*

----------

verazalit (22.07.2019), viculy (13.11.2019), Любовь Ш. (15.02.2019), нутя (02.02.2016)

----------


## aichka

> Вот и клип я тот же, год назад сделанный показать хочу. Не было его в моем домике... Пусть занимает комнатку!!!


Спасибо большое, Иришка! Эту мою песню многие узнали и полюбили, и благодаря твоему клипу тоже- таким сладким, шоколадным мишкам и сахарным зайчикам - таким разным, таким смешным и милым...

Спасибо тебе за бережное и чуткое отношение к музыке, к песне, к Детству!

Люблю все твои клипы - такие красивые, поэтичные, сложно- прекрасные!
И к песням, и к классической музыке.. и к музыке для души..

А этот - такой мультяшный, как кукольный театр высыпался  из сладкого подарка!

С каждым кадром всё новые и новые сладкие куклята - зверята появляются на экране и, как будто, пытаются подтанцовывать в такт песни!

Спасибо, Иришка, что ты так по- разному,  учитывая стиль, тематику и образы песен и музыки - создаешь такие непохожие, не под копирку сделанные клипы..

Но и  шоколадные медвежата, и Вивальди - это всё ты, твоё мастерство, умение перестроиться, сменить манеру, и соответствовать содержанию музыки!

Для малышек - в детской манере, а  для души  - в тонкой и изысканной...

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

В самом разгаре сейчас один из самых напряженных в году музыкального руководителя периодов - предновогодье, ЕЛКИ!!! И сил к концу дня уже практически ни на что не остается... В том числе на серьезные планы... Материал потихоньку собирается и откладывается на послепраздничную передышку...

А сейчас тоже иногда хочется просто вздохнуть и на минутку отвлечься... Да еще и за окном - то ли зима, то ли уже весна, то ли все еще осень... А так хочется зимней красоты!!! Вот и получилась снова отДУШИнка...

*Сергей Крылов "Зимняя сказка" в исполнении Галины Хомчик и Сергея Никитина*

----------


## olga kh

Ириш, ничего себе!!! Ты еще успеваешь во время этого, так называемого, нашего предновогодья, потока утренних и вечерних праздников сотворить такую вот ОТДЫХАЛОЧКУ?.. Я ничего не понимаю в этой жизни! Как тебе удается-то выкроить время? Ведь известно, что создание видеоклипа - процесс, требующий немало времени (найти, подобрать, состыковать, украсить и еще много разных и т.д, и т.п.))))) Я сегодня пришла что-то никакусенькая вечером, думаю, дай - загляну на минутку! Вот и заглянула! И - отдохнула - СПАСИБО тебе!!!! Но ведь ты-то еще эту красоту мастерила!!!!!Нет, я все же ничего не понимаю!!! Удивляюсь, восхищаюсь - Ириночка, это просто ЧУДО!!!

----------


## Vitolda

Год назад сделала я клип к потрясающей песне *"Падает снег"* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4756626 Чистой воды отДУШИнка получилась! Не просто о снеге и зиме клип - о любви!
А позже, ранней весной потребовался клип к этой песне для сопровождения детского танца. Примерно вот такого: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4494768 
И закрыла я совсем взрослые картинки детскими лицами и заснеженными цветами (дело ведь весной было, хоть и ранней). И получился клип о снеге! О его необыкновенной красоте и чистоте!
Вдруг да кому еще пригодится этот детский вариант клипа!

*"Падает снег"
Музыка Владимира Кызылова, слова Сергея Паради. 
Исполняет Елена Дубровская, солистка группы МГК.*

----------


## Vitolda

Мне всегда бывает чуть-чуть неудобно перед детьми, когда в еще жаркие сентябрьские дни начинаем петь об осени, в еще морозные февральские дни - о весне, а в грязное межсезонье, которое порой до середины декабря тянется - о белоснежной зиме. Еще и поэтому клипы к песням делать стала, чтобы мои слова о том, что скоро будет,  не только на небольшой детский жизненный опыт опирался, но и визуально поддерживался.

А сегодня за окном летят снежинки! Разные, большие и маленькие, их кружит ветер, то поднимая вверх, то бросая на землю... Этот снег. скорее всего, еще не ляжет на всю зиму.. Но после него ТАК логично будет знакомиться с зимними песнями! Для меня и моих ребят в первую очередь вот с этими песнями Аллы Евтодьевой: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135736

С удовольствием предчувствую новую встречу! Представляю радостные улыбки своих ребят, их сияющие глаза, когда послушав *"Зимушку хрустальную"* из диска *"Зимние забавы"* наперебой станут рассказывать мне о предстоящих зимних развлечениях! И, обязательно, о характере прозвучавшей песни - яркой, задорной, сверкающей! Столько радостных минут песня обещает, что ее слушать равнодушно просто невозможно! Как минимум улыбки навстречу засветятся!!!




А *"Снег, снег.."* из *"Музыки Зимы"*- неизменно с восторгом принимается ребятами помладше. Подпевать всегда моментально начинают, и просить не нужно! И тоже - улыбаются, глазки солнышками светятся! 
А как я сама люблю эту песню!!! За все!!! И за то, что мелодия в ней очень естественна! И за то, что содержание так близко и понятно ребятам, что сразу на душу ложиться, да и словарную работу проводить не нужно! А еще за чудесные проигрыши!!! Легкие, звенящие, нежные и хрупкие, словно летящие снежинки! И несмотря на то, что песенка радостная, ТАКАЯ светлая тишина в зале наступает, когда эти проигрыши звучат! Не только я, но и ребята каждым звуком насладиться хотят!

----------

verazalit (22.07.2019), viculy (13.11.2019), Ладога (06.12.2015), нутя (02.02.2016)

----------


## olga kh

Бегу, бегу и сюда, в твой "домик", Ириша!.. Сначала у Аллы посмотрела, сейчас - к хозяйке-Мастерице))) Спасибо за прекрасные зимние видеоролики к Аллочкиным песням. Столько позитива дарят они! Возвращаешься в детство снова, в новогоднюю сказку. Эти заснеженные деревья, пушистые сугробы, порхающие снежинки - ожидание зимнего Чуда, встреча с Волшебством. Так хочется поделиться сразу с детьми, дать им возможность окунуться с головой, как в пушистый снег, в чудесную музыку Аллиных песен!.. И ты, Ириш, даришь такую возможность вместе с Аллочкой. Спасибо вам!!!!

----------

Vitolda (15.01.2016)

----------


## lenik

*Ирочка! Спасибо за чудесные клипы на Аллочкины замечательные песни, такая прелесть всё это видеть и слышать. СПАСИБО!!!*

----------

Vitolda (15.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Сегодня снова возвращаюсь к своим любимым песням, песням Аллы Евтодьевой, которые живут вот здесь:  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135736 Совсем зима уже за окном! Вот и мысли о песнях о зиме! А фрагменты моих клипов, которые сейчас покажу - уже совсем не новые... Делала их сразу же, как с песнями познакомилась. Так что они, как я о многих своих клипах именно к Аллиным песням, что появились несколько лет назад, говорю - сделаны только чувствами, но не умениями.. И все равно мне дороги!

С самых разных сторон в своих песнях Алла к Зиме подходит! И ТАКОЙ красивой, яркой и звонкой она везде получается! Живой! И везде разной!
*"Метелица" из "Зимних забав"* - словно персонаж из русских сказок. И в песне тоже интонации народные звучат. Слушаешь - и представляется красавица, что взмахнет рукой - и снежинки посыпятся, взмахнет второй - и сугробами они лягут! 




Радостно и звонко звучит в *"Новогоднем серпантине"* музыка зимних украшений - льдиночек и снежинок, подружек сестричек Зимы. А сама Зима словно управляет этим звенящим орестром!




В гости к Зиме прилетают красивые красногрудые Снегири. Рада Зима встрече! Приласкает, угостит рябинкой - и вместе с ними, кружась, в пляс пустится! И об этом светлая, задорная, яркая песня в *"Новогоднем серпантине"* есть! Слышатся в ней и озорное подпрыгивание и щебет птичек и мягкое, плавное движение Зимы.




И еще гости, без которых ни одна Зима не обходится! И у взрослых и у детей уже только об упоминании Снеговиков - улыбка появляется! А если они еще и с такой песней приходят, что тоже в *"Новогоднем серпантине"* живет, то улыбок вдвое, втрое больше становится!
Мягим юмором наполнена песня... А с какой серьезностью и важностью поют ее дети! Невозможно остаться равнодушным, слушая!




Снова и снова - *СПАСИБО!!!* За песни и эмоции, в ответ на них возникающие!

----------

verazalit (22.07.2019), гунька (06.12.2015), Ладога (06.12.2015), нутя (02.02.2016)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

Ирочка Борисовна! Сколько же чудес! Каждый раз снова и снова смотрю сама и детям показываю.......... Как же замечательно! Спасибо Вам!!!!!!!

----------

Vitolda (15.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Казалось бы в этом году зима наступила совсем вовремя! Уже и в снежки ребята играть начали, и снеговиков лепили, и метель засыпала все вокруг, сбивая с ног холодным ветром... Но вдруг потеплело, потекли ручьи, снег растаял... И кто знает, когда теперь он снова укроет землю.. 

Но вот то, что Новый год непременно придет вовремя - это несомненно!!! Не сомневаюсь не потому, что календарь каждый день вижу...  Потому, что звучат в моем зале песни из четырех зимних дисков Аллы Евтодьевой http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135736

Вспоминаю, как несколько лет назад я первый раз слушала много-много раз подряд "Новогодний хоровод" из Аллиного "Новогоднего серпантина". Дело было хмурым дождливым осенним вечером, да еще после какого-то не слишком удачного дня... И вот с каждой ноткой, с каждым словом растворялись в душе и усталость, и горечь, мысли становились все светлее и ярче, а в душе, как у всех наших дошколят, уверенно звучало: "А потом - наступит Новый год, и придет Дед Мороз с подарками!"

Такая вот яркая, ликующе-праздничная песня в зимних дисках Аллы не одна!
Вот, к примеру, *"Маскарад" из "Зимних забав"*. Все возможные краски в музыку добавлены, чтоб засияла она ярко-ярко, каждого вовлекая в атмосферу праздника!




Слова "Дед Мороз придет..." я слышу от своих ребят практически круглый год! Даже беседа о лете частенько заканчивается тем, что потом листики пожелтеют и полетят на землю, выпадет снег и *Дед Мороз придет*". Вот и распевают с непередаваемым восторгом и удовольствием *"Кто там ходит - бродит?"** из "Зимних забав"*! Да и как не получать удовольствие, ведь песня такая безоглядно радостная! В ней звучит счастье уже в ожидании праздничного чуда!

Этот клип из тех, что делала давненько... когда мало что умела... Но с радостью!




Особенный праздник, Новый год! Невозможно красивый и чудесами полный! И не только феерично яркий, но и сказочно, приглушенно звенящий! Нет-нет, да и притихнут взрослые и дети, глядя вечером на уютно светящуюся огоньками елочку и погрузятся в тихие сладостные мечты, рассматривая слегка покачивающиеся на ветвях игрушки.. Словно слегка звенят они, песенку напевая... О чем песенка? О том, как новогодние зверюшки с хрупкими елочными шарами танцуют, любуются ими, а потом - снова на елочку возвращают! Красивая песенка! Нежная, добрая! Как не поверить ей и не захотеть превратиться в этих самых новогодних зверюшек, чтобы с игрушками с елки потанцевать? Держать игрушки в руках трепетно, осторожно, любуясь, покачивать ими и кружиться в такт волшебным звукам песни *"Танец с елочными игрушками" из "Новогоднего серпантина"*!




Слушаю песни и знаю: что бы не случилось, а Новый год - придет! Вместе с радостью и неприменным ожиданием счастья!! 
*СПАСИБО!!!*

----------

verazalit (22.07.2019), viculy (13.11.2019), гунька (06.12.2015), Ладога (06.12.2015), нутя (02.02.2016), Парина (10.12.2015)

----------


## Vitolda

*В ожидании волшебного, сказочного, ПОДАРОЧНОГО праздника!*

*"Дед Мороз, что ты нам принес?"*

----------

aichka (19.12.2015), lenik (09.01.2016), Lia-Lia (17.11.2020), Tatiana-Lev12 (07.12.2015), verazalit (22.07.2019), viculy (13.11.2019), Гульниза (09.10.2016), гунька (06.12.2015), Ладога (06.12.2015), Маргошик68 (17.12.2015), нутя (02.02.2016), Парина (10.12.2015)

----------


## Ладога

> Мне всегда бывает чуть-чуть неудобно перед детьми, когда в еще жаркие сентябрьские дни начинаем петь об осени, в еще морозные февральские дни - о весне, а в грязное межсезонье, которое порой до середины декабря тянется - о белоснежной зиме. Еще и поэтому клипы к песням делать стала, чтобы мои слова о том, что скоро будет, не только на небольшой детский жизненный опыт опирался, но и визуально поддерживался.


* Ирина! Спасибо за зимние клипы! У нас, к сожалению, погода совсем не зимняя, поэтому Ваши работы для меня палочка-выручалочка! *

----------

Vitolda (07.12.2015)

----------


## Ирина-Ирен

Ирина, спасибо за  новогоднюю песенку "Что принес нам дед мороз". Малышам , конечно же, понравится. Они только и ждут подарков, а тут такой интересный клип.
Спасибо!

----------

Vitolda (08.12.2015)

----------


## Инна Корепанова

Спасибо огромное за Ваши работы! Конечно, деткам моим они очень нравятся, но для меня самой тоже очень важно сначала увидеть песню в наглядном образе. Отдельная благодарность за работы на песни Аллы Анатольевны!!! Очень люблю её творчество. Послушаю её песню, посмотрю Ваш клип, посмотрю её постановку и только после такой объемной картины предлагаю деткам. Творческого вдохновения Вам на дальнейшие труды и с наступающими праздниками!!!!

----------

aichka (09.12.2015), Vitolda (09.12.2015), Ронина Татьяна (20.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Судя по температуре воздуха - уже зима! А по количеству снега, да по прошедшему вчера дождю - все еще осень... Зато когда пару дней назад белый и пушистый снег хоть ненадолго, но засыпал наш город - ребята кинулись лепить снеговиков и играть в снежки!!! А теперь снова ждут, когда снежные, веселые и радостные дни настанут! 

А пока - играем в снежки воображаемые! Вместе с песней *Аллы Евтодьевой "Игра в снежки"* из нового новогоднего диска *"Все на карнавал!"* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135736 Песня очень близка и понятна детям! И каждое слово верно их настроение передает, здОрово про любимую игру рассказывает! Да даже если б и без слов... Куплеты такие же легкие, мягкие, как этот новенький снежок! Припевы полны задора, игрового азарта! А проигрыши - о сверкающей радости, сияющих глазах и разрумянившихся щечках! Такая вот радостная, яркая картинка получилась!
*
СПАСИБО за песню!*

----------

aichka (29.11.2016), krinka (02.09.2017), lenik (05.12.2019), olga kh (29.11.2016), ttanya (02.12.2016), verazalit (22.07.2019), viculy (13.11.2019), Валентина Андреева (02.12.2016), Варшава (23.11.2019), гунька (29.11.2016), Олюр (01.12.2016), Парина (29.11.2016), Т.К-Пчелка (14.11.2019), Татиана 65 (13.11.2019)

----------


## aichka

Спасибо большое, Ирочка! Замечательное настроение от твоего клипа!

Какой мягкий снежок сыпется на куплетах - ведь и музыка куплетов более мягкая и спокойная! 
И какое веселье в припевах,  когда музыка становится более задорной - как рассыпаются эти мягкие снежные комочки- вот тут уже разгоряченные красные щечки, улыбки и почти слышится ребячий визг в снежной игре!

Спасибо большое за это позитив и веселое зимнее настроение!

У нас зима в разгаре! Как жаль, что не показать клип на самом празднике- ёлка загораживает центральную стену, но во время знакомства с песней и игрой - представляю какой восторг вызовет твой фильм у ребят!

Спасибо большое! Вот теперь чувствуется настоящая зима! Со снежками и весёлым баловством!

СПАСИБО!!!  [img]http://*********ru/12417927.gif[/img]

----------

krinka (02.09.2017), lenik (14.12.2016), olga kh (29.11.2016), Vitolda (29.11.2016), Парина (29.11.2016), Т.К-Пчелка (14.11.2019)

----------


## olga kh

Как же я ждала этого момента, Ириночка!!!! Вот и появляются твои новые работы к новым песням Аллы))) Значит, снова радость встречи с волшебным миром Аллочкиной музыки и твоими, такими родными видеоклипами! Очень хочется увидеть еще, еще и еще!.. Понятно, что вовсю идет предновогодняя пора, и все равно, думаю, что это только начало - ваша с Аллочкой "Игра в снежки"))) Спасибо вам, девочки!!! :Tender:

----------

aichka (29.11.2016), Vitolda (29.11.2016), Олюр (01.12.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

В конце прошлой недели познакомила своих ребят с песней *Аллы Евтодьевой "Новый год"* из диска *"Все на карнавал!"*.  https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135736 Песня сразу ребят впечатлила!!! Оживились, задвигались, заговорили в беседе о содержании и характере музыки, настроении, которое передает, затанцевали в проигрышах и стали подпевать в куплетах практически сразу! И не захотели остановиться, в первый же день почти запомнили все три куплета. Да и мне останавливаться не хотелось - вместе со звуками песни появилось яркое настроение и так и подталкивало к тому, чтобы петь снова и снова!!!
А потом ребята вдруг спрашивают меня: "А картинки будут?". Это они так про клип... Пообещала, что будут!!! С таким удовольствием еще и дома в песню погрузилась, напиталась праздничной энергией и детской восторженностью. И вот клип готов!!!

----------

aichka (07.11.2017), alla-mus (10.11.2017), aram (03.12.2019), faina (11.11.2017), krinka (18.11.2019), lenik (10.11.2017), olga kh (07.11.2017), ttanya (09.11.2017), verazalit (22.07.2019), viculy (13.11.2019), гунька (08.11.2017), Людмилая (07.11.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (14.11.2019), Татиана 65 (13.11.2019)

----------


## aichka

*Ирочка, огромное тебе спасибо!

Сегодня знакомила своих ребят с песней "Новый год" - показала твой замечательный клип! Сколько же возгласов удивления, восторга, счастья  было! Какое волшебное , новогоднее настроение позникло сразу в зале! 
И дети на втором просмотре уже начали подпевать! Потому что твои клипы- практически видео-мнемотаблицы - настолько абсолютно точно по тексту ты подбираешь картинки - получается клип- подсказка, клип- напоминание о следующей строчке, но при этом такой красивый!

  Такой нарядный и праздничный! Яркий и теплый!

В который раз убеждаюсь - насколько с клипом дети лучше и быстрее запоминают и мелодию, и тект, насколько быстрее запоминают песню- потому что впечатляются от просмотра и проникают в эту, созданную тобой и музыкой, атмосферу!


А последний кадр- ребята хором спросили- а что написано - что держат на варежках?

А там снегом выложены слова- СЧАСТЬЕ... счастье- выдохнули ребята и захлопали!

Спасибо тебе за это чудесное ощущение праздника, который мы все ощутили сегодня, благодаря твоему мастерству!* 

н.jpg

----------

olga kh (09.11.2017), ttanya (09.11.2017), Vitolda (09.11.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (14.11.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

Ежегодно все приходящие в наш детский сад Дедушки Морозы слушают песни Аллы Евтодьевой! https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135736  Довольно улыбаются и пританцовывают! Мне и самой они ТАК нравятся!!! Радуюсь тому, что для каждого возраста есть!!! 

Вот так приветствовали дедушку мои ребята год назад:




В этом году снова хочу эту песню взять!!! Это *"Дедушка Мороз"* из диска *"Замела метель"*. А для создания настроения при знакомстве и разучивании песни - клип сделала. 




*БОЛЬШУЩЕЕ СПАСИБО ЗА ПЕСНЮ!!!!!!!!!* Хочется петь и петь!!! Настроение поднимается и у детей и у взрослых!!!

----------

aichka (13.11.2019), Borkova Pavlovo (13.11.2019), krinka (18.11.2019), mishel61 (12.11.2020), Olga 58 (14.11.2020), olga kh (20.11.2019), viculy (13.11.2019), буссоница (13.11.2019), говорушка (14.11.2019), гунька (14.11.2019), Натка14 (15.11.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (14.11.2019), Татиана 65 (13.11.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

Еще чуть-чуть - и белые снежинки станут частыми гостьями на наших улицах.. Они укроют деревья и дома, превратят все вокруг в снежную белую сказку! И наступит то самое время, о котором поется в *"Зимушке снежной" Аллы Евтодьевой* из диска *"Зимние забавы"*! https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135736 Тут и о красоте природы, и о веселых детских забавах! Вот и поется - одновременно и нежно и задорно! Очень ребятам песня нравится!!! А чтоб в атмосферу песни ввести, тем более, что пока еще снега то и нет, я свой клип сделала.




*СПАСИБО за песню!!!*

----------

aichka (18.11.2019), krinka (18.11.2019), ludmila_zub (18.11.2019), olga kh (20.11.2019), говорушка (19.11.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

Еще одна песня Аллы Евтодьевой о дедушке Морозе неизменно исполняется моими ребятами с огромным воодушевлением! Едва  услышав - запоминают и готовы петь ежедневно, с утра до вечера и с вечера до утра! И исполнив песню на новогоднем празднике в старшей группе, в подготовительной обязательно спрашивают - будем ли мы петь ее снова и дружно начинают петь, чисто интонирую без сопровождения или фонограммы. Речь о песне *"Кто там ходит-бродит"* из диска *"Зимние забавы"*. https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135736 Я и сама далеко не каждый год нахожу в себе силы от песни отказаться и предложить своим старшим что-то другое на тему Деда Мороза.. Вот и в этом году уже поем! И снова с непередаваемым восторгом звенит: _ "По речкам, по речкам, по ледяным мостам..."_ 

*ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО ЗА ПЕСНЮ!!!*

----------

aichka (23.11.2019), Borkova Pavlovo (23.11.2019), ludmila_zub (07.12.2019), olga kh (26.11.2019), говорушка (15.11.2020)

----------


## Vitolda

И снова Дедушка Мороз от *Аллы Евтодьевой*! На этот раз - *"Волшебник Дед Мороз"* из диска *"Новогодний серпантин"* https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135736 . Ее у меня вот уже несколько лет неизменно поют ребята из средней группы. Первый раз слушают - и загораются глазки!!! И светятся каждый раз, как только песня звучать начинает! Запоминают моментально! В этом году, для полноты первого впечатления, сделала для ребят клип. Сама столько удовольствия от процесса работы получила! *СПАСИБО за песню!!!*

----------

aichka (25.11.2019), lenik (28.11.2019), olga kh (15.01.2020)

----------


## aichka

Ирочка, огромное- огромное тебе спасибо за все, что ты делаешь! За то, как великолепно украшаешь песни! Какие веселые получились Зимушки - как весело ребятам будет смотреть и представлять себе это зимнее снежное чудо! Какие важные, степенные, вальяжные, солидные и представительные дедушки Морозы- настоящие волшебники! Как детям будет приятно знакомиться с песнями- видя и представляя то, о чем они будут петь - чудесный методический прием - ведь все дети визуалы! Спасибо тебе за такой труд- красивый, сделанный со вкусом и так мастерски! Огромная помощь! :Tender:

----------

olga kh (15.01.2020), Vitolda (25.11.2019)

----------


## aram

:Ok:

----------


## Vitolda

Что за Новый год без хороводов? Моя средняя группа с удовольствием распевает песню *Аллы Евтодьевой "Дружно встанем в хоровод"* из диска *"Посмотрите - чудеса!"* https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135736 . Песня очень естественная и абсолютна понятная детям этого возраста, прямо таки озвучивает их мысли! Потому и подпевать начинают сразу же! Да и мелодия такая же - гармонично со словами сочетается, тоже естественная, так и ведет за собой! 

*СПАСИБО за песню!!!*

----------

aichka (07.12.2019), olga kh (15.01.2020), Людмилая (07.12.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

А в старшей группе звучит *"Елочная"* из диска *"Музыка Зимы"*! Празднично-яркая, восторженно звонкая! От всей души ребята готовятся песней поздравить всех "С Новым счастьем! С Новым годом!" И у всех кто в зале настроение поднимается, ведь невозможно этой песне улыбкой не ответить!

----------

aichka (07.12.2019), olga kh (15.01.2020), Людмилая (07.12.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

По традиции в новогодний праздник мы водим хоровод ВОКРУГ елки! А значит экрана не видно, и клипы во время праздника включать нет никакого смысла. Но с таким удовольствием смотрят на них мои ребята во время знакомства с песней!!! А потом - картинки на экране служат своеобразной мнемосхемой и текст запоминается намного быстрее! Потому продолжаю делать! Сначала радую себя возможностью дополнительного общения с песней во время работы над клипом, а потом - ребят, которые этого клипа ждут.

Совсем недавно состоялась такая встреча у подготовишек с песней *"Снег кружится" Аллы Евтодьевой* из диска* "Замела метель"* https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135736 . И сразу песня зазвучала!!! Радостно и звонко, с ожиданием счастливых мгновений встречи с Новогодней сказкой! 

*СПАСИБО за песню!!!*

----------

aichka (16.12.2019), krinka (02.01.2020), olga kh (15.01.2020), говорушка (03.01.2020), гунька (17.12.2019), Лилия60 (10.12.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

Сегодня хочу показать свой клип к песне* "Новогодние снежинки" ( исп. "Волшебники двора")*. Очень хотелось подчеркнуть яркость, энергию и движение, заложенные в песне, именно поэтому в клипе использовано много футажей и их фрагментов, найденных на YouTube

----------

aichka (16.12.2019), krinka (17.12.2019), maksun79 (13.11.2020), olga kh (15.01.2020), буссоница (16.12.2019), говорушка (03.01.2020), гунька (17.12.2019), Лилия60 (08.01.2020), Марина ан (28.12.2019), ольга марущак (17.12.2019), Т.К-Пчелка (02.01.2020)

----------


## Vitolda

Даже не верится, что уже 2 день Нового года, с такой красивой цифрой - 2020! А впереди ещё праздник - важный, светлый! РОЖДЕСТВО!!! Хочется не вплотную к празднику, а чуть заранее показать своим гостям клип к песне *"Рождество" муз. В. Гайворонского, сл. В. Шемтюка в исполнении детской студии "Родники"*.

_Скажем: чтоб удача не вильнула,
Друга чтоб беда не затянула,
Время все прощать и пожелать добра!_

----------

aichka (02.01.2020), krinka (02.01.2020), maksun79 (13.11.2020), olga kh (15.01.2020), Варшава (04.01.2020), говорушка (03.01.2020), гунька (04.01.2020), Лилия60 (08.01.2020), Олюр (04.01.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (02.01.2020)

----------


## ЛюдмилаЛего

> Сначала радую себя возможностью дополнительного общения с песней во время работы над клипом, а потом - ребят, которые этого клипа ждут.


Это очень красиво, качественно, профессионально!!! Спасибо Вам, мастер!!!

----------

aichka (13.01.2020), olga kh (15.01.2020), Vitolda (14.01.2020)

----------


## aichka

> А впереди ещё праздник - важный, светлый! РОЖДЕСТВО!!! Хочется не вплотную к празднику, а чуть заранее показать своим гостям клип к песне "Рождество"


Ирочка, огромное спасибо тебе за этот потрясающий клип! Мы с подготовишками и их родителями пели эту песню на финал Новогоднего утренника- и твой клип бы настоящим украшением этого номера! Красиво, впечатляюще и очень эффектно! СПАСИБО!!!!

----------

olga kh (15.01.2020), Vitolda (14.01.2020)

----------


## Vitolda

Наступило время, когда все мысли музыкальных руководителей направлены на самый волшебный праздник - Новый год! Думаем о сценариях, подбираем репертуар, вспоминаем удачные номера прошлых лет, задумываемся о новом материале...
Дважды в моем саду все мальчики-подготовишки были помощниками Деда Мороза - Морозцами! Жаль видео не осталось, только фото...

dsc_1021_um.jpg
А вдохновляла моих Морозцев песня *Аллы Евтодьевой из диска "Замела метель"* https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135736
В моем зале на празднике елка стояла по традиции - в центре зала. То есть экрана не видно. Но уже в прошлом году заранее сделала клип к этой песне, чтобы усилить уже первое впечатление от песни у детей. На празднике мальчики азартно танцевали, а девочки не смогли остаться в стороне и задорно пели песню. 

В этом году Морозцев не беру! Но обойти песню вниманием не могу. Сейчас м ы в детском году готовимся к встрече Дня рождения Деда Мороза. Песни уже о нем поем, много беседуем, в том числе о том, где живет Дед Мороз, чем занимается, о почте Деда Мороза и о его помощниках! Очень кстати песня в такой беседе! Завтра же клип и покажу - и песню послушаем и поговорим. Уверена - равнодушных среди детей не будет! 
ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНАЯ песня!!!! Задорная, заводная, яркая, искристая!!! 
*СПАСИБО!!!*

----------

aichka (11.11.2020), olga kh (18.11.2020), буссоница (11.11.2020), Раиса2001 (12.11.2020)

----------


## aichka

Спасибо, Ирочка! Потрясающе красивый клип! Такой сказочный, красивый, веселый и торжественный ! Очень впечатляет и добавляет песне свои нотки, свои краски, своё прочтение! Ну просто замечательно! Который раз убеждаюсь, что твоими клипами не только можно, но и нужно, просто необходимо знакомить детей как с песнями - добавляя им образности,объемности и зрелищности, но и с классикой - чего стоят твои видео к музыке Чайковского, Вивальди! 
Ты -настоящий мастер! Творческий, уникальный, индивидуальный, вдохновляющий, пробуждающий зримые музыкальные образы!
СПАСИБО!!!! :Tender:

----------

olga kh (18.11.2020), Vitolda (11.11.2020)

----------


## Vitolda

Всю эту неделю в детском саду беседуем с детьми о Дедушке Морозе! Готовимся к его Дню Рождения 18 ноября.
Для малышей, которым много и не расскажешь, сделала вот такой  простенький клип, для знакомства с образом Дедушки Мороза.

*Вопросы Деду Морозу.
Музыка Оксаны Макушиной. Слова Геннадия Мовчана.*

----------

annkir (13.11.2020), laks_arina (13.11.2020), Lia-Lia (17.11.2020), mishel61 (12.11.2020), olga kh (18.11.2020), Valenta (23.11.2020), varvara7371 (06.12.2021), Zlata (16.11.2020), Алусик (02.12.2020), говорушка (15.11.2020), мандаришка (30.11.2020), Марина52 (14.11.2020), Озма (23.11.2020), ольга коробова (08.12.2020), Раиса2001 (12.11.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (12.11.2020), Юлия400 (30.11.2020)

----------


## Раиса2001

> Всю эту неделю в детском саду беседуем с детьми о Дедушке Морозе! Готовимся к его Дню Рождения 18 ноября.
> Для малышей, которым много и не расскажешь, сделала вот такой  простенький клип, для знакомства с образом Дедушки Мороза.
> 
> *Вопросы Деду Морозу.
> Музыка Оксаны Макушиной. Слова Геннадия Мовчана.*


Милая Ирина!
Интересно - познавательно - ярко - красочно - доступно! 
Кадры меняются не быстро и не медленно, а комфортно для глаз. 
Нет лишних, отвлекающих деталей и излишней пестроты.
Сама смотрела, затаив дыхание. 
Покажу во всех девяти группах, где работаю, в двух садах.
Изумительный клип!
Спасибо!  :Ok:  :flower:

----------

aichka (12.11.2020), Lia-Lia (17.11.2020), Vitolda (12.11.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (12.11.2020)

----------


## laks_arina

> Вопросы Деду Морозу.
> Музыка Оксаны Макушиной. Слова Геннадия Мовчана.


 Ириша, как всё здОрово! Спасибо большое!!!
Можешь песенкой поделиться? Пожалуйста!

----------

Vitolda (13.11.2020)

----------


## Vitolda

> Можешь песенкой поделиться? Пожалуйста!


 Конечно, могу! Может быть и еще кому-то пригодится!

*Вопросы Деду Морозу.
Музыка Оксаны Макушиной. Слова Геннадия Мовчана.*

https://yadi.sk/d/IdJp51zK52Hu_A  - плюс
https://yadi.sk/d/jTv4U79xYrgaqQ - минус

----------

aichka (15.11.2020), elis673 (11.12.2020), laks_arina (13.11.2020), olga kh (18.11.2020), vils77 (16.11.2020), Zlata (16.11.2020), Любовь Коробко (15.11.2020), Марина52 (14.11.2020), Натка14 (15.11.2020), Раиса2001 (13.11.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (13.11.2020)

----------


## Vitolda

Сегодня мы с ребятами в детском саду отпраздновали день рождения Деда Мороза. И вышли на прямую - подготовку к Новому Году. 
Очень надеюсь на снежную зиму! Сейчас уже морозно, но снегом земля не покрыта. Поддерживаю знакомство и пение детьми песен о зиме и снеге своими клипами. 

Завтра с подготовишками знакомимся с песней *"Ой, зима" Аллы Евтодьевой* из диска *"Замела метель"*. https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135736 
Красивая песня!!!! Сама по себе она - и музыкой и словами уже сверкающую зимне-белоснежную картинку рисует! Весело, задорно звучит!!! Но и прямо чувствуется русские широта и раздолье - белоснежное, зимнее! Аранжировка добавляет красок! И балалайки чудесно, уместно звучат, и звуки бубна - дополнительные мазки на этой картине. Уверена, что детям песня по душе придется! Раскрасим зимнюю картинку еще и своими голосами!

----------

aichka (18.11.2020), olga kh (18.11.2020), Алусик (02.12.2020), Раиса2001 (18.11.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (22.11.2020)

----------


## aichka

Спасибо, Ирочка! Великолепно! Как всегда- твой мастерский  и очень творческий, кропотливый подход - расцветить песню яркими, зримыми образами, так ярко и объемно выражающими содержание каждого слова, каждой строчки, каждого нюанса! Спасибо огромное за твой талант художника и  настоящего музыканта, так  тонко чувствующего!

----------

olga kh (22.11.2020), Vitolda (18.11.2020), Раиса2001 (18.11.2020)

----------


## Vitolda

И снова о том, как уже хочется снега! Не просто наступившего уже морозца, но и хрустящей от снега дорожки, мягких сугробов. 
А пока можно все это представить, слушая и исполняя песню *Аллы Евтодьевой "По заснеженной дорожке"* из диска *"Посмотрите - чудеса!"* https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135736 . В песенке и мягкость, и радость, и легкое озорство! Собираю материал к занятиям, слушаю - и улыбка с лица не сходит! *СПАСИБО* за песню!!!

----------

aichka (22.11.2020), olga kh (22.11.2020), буссоница (22.11.2020), мандаришка (30.11.2020)

----------


## aichka

Спасибо, Ириш! Даже захотелось самой очутиться в Детстве и так запросто покататься на саночках! Легко, беззаботно, с хохотом, не боясь упасть и намочить варежки!
Спасибо, Ирочка, за созданное прекрасное настроение, за эти яркие образы! :Tender:  Чудесно и красиво!

----------

Vitolda (22.11.2020)

----------


## Vitolda

Только вчера твердила: "Мне хочется белого снега!" - и вот он, пожалуйста!!! Потихоньку летит и летит.. Самое время начать танцевать с ветерками и снежинками под яркую заводную песню *Аллы Евтодьевой* из диска *"Посмотрите - чудеса!"*. https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135736 
Устоять невозможно! Дети только услышали - и задвигались сразу!!! В клипе для этой песни очень редкая смена кадров и футажей - ведь это просто фон для танца. Но с движением - летящим снегом, сверкающими снежными искорками - движение, что в звуках песни подчеркнуть! Непривычные образы ветерков, впервые ввожу их в свой праздник.. Но так интересно, необычно! А под такую музыку прямо таки летать хочется, именно ветерком!!!

*СПАСИБО* за песню!!!

----------

aichka (23.11.2020), Valenta (23.11.2020), мандаришка (30.11.2020)

----------


## Vitolda

До Нового года осталось... Да совсем немного уже осталось!!!! И впереди  - самый яркий, радостный, светлый праздник!!! О котором поется в песне *"Светлый праздник" Аллы Евтодьевой* из диска *"Посмотрите - чудеса!"* https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...65#post5620065  Песня яркая, безудержно веселая, сверкающая! С первых звуков поднимает настроение, делает его праздничным! *СПАСИБО за песню!!!*

----------

aichka (29.11.2020)

----------


## aichka

Ирочка, обожаю твои клипы- наполненные такой радостью, светом, весельем. такими зрелищными образами и картинками, они так передают настроение песен, раскрашивая их в яркие тона и краски! Спасибо огромное! Чудесное раскрытие песни!

----------

Vitolda (03.12.2020)

----------


## Vitolda

Клип к этой чудесной песне сделала в прошлом году, когда впервые со своими подготовишками пела *"Заплетает кружева" Аллы Евтодьевой* из диска *"Замела метель"*. Вчера показала его нынешним подготовишкам, знакомя ребят с песней. И снова мы вместе с ребятами наслаждались звуками музыки, одновременно и волшебно-загадочно приглушенной и звеняще радостной от предвкушения безудержной радости от зимних забав. И игра в снежки будет, и коньки зазвенят, и лыжня за домом протянется, и снеговика посреди двора слепим! *СПАСИБО за песню!!!*

----------

aichka (03.12.2020), olga kh (05.12.2020)

----------


## aichka

Ирочка, просто замечательный клип! Такой яркий, образный, понятный детям, увлекательный и веселый! Так верно передано содержание и, главное, настроение песни! Клип будет таким чудесным украшением на исполнение песни ребятами! СПАСИБО!!!!!

----------

olga kh (05.12.2020), Vitolda (05.12.2020)

----------


## bessa



----------

